# Which Jigsaw should I use?



## Win Paul (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm looking at multiple cordless jigsaws for slingshot making, but I can't seem to find the proper one to use...
I would like some recommendations and some tips about jigsaws.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

can this bee of any help?

http://www.toolstop.co.uk/cordless-jigsaw-buying-guide-a1091

http://www.heraldsroute.com/best-cordless-jigsaw-reviews/

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Win Paul (Apr 15, 2016)

jazz said:


> can this bee of any help?
> 
> http://www.toolstop.co.uk/cordless-jigsaw-buying-guide-a1091
> 
> ...


Oh, my A lot of Info in such short replies...

EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED THANK YOU


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I know this isn't a jigsaw but it's an option. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L47FZ8A?pc_redir=T1 rockwell blade runner x2. It's $90.75 right now but I'm sure it'll go back to $99 soon. I have one coming for Father's day so I can't comment from personal experience but I've seen it recommend here and the majority of reviews are good. I've been using a coping saw so this will be an extreme upgrade for me.


----------



## Win Paul (Apr 15, 2016)

Devil'sRival said:


> I know this isn't a jigsaw but it's an option. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L47FZ8A?pc_redir=T1 rockwell blade runner x2. It's $90.75 right now but I'm sure it'll go back to $99 soon. I have one coming for Father's day so I can't comment from personal experience but I've seen it recommend here and the majority of reviews are good. I've been using a coping saw so this will be an extreme upgrade for me.


Wait is that a chargeable table saw?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Win Paul said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > I know this isn't a jigsaw but it's an option. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L47FZ8A?pc_redir=T1 rockwell blade runner x2. It's $90.75 right now but I'm sure it'll go back to $99 soon. I have one coming for Father's day so I can't comment from personal experience but I've seen it recommend here and the majority of reviews are good. I've been using a coping saw so this will be an extreme upgrade for me.
> ...


No, it's not a cordless unit. It is essentially a traditional jigsaw with a power cord mounted upside-down under a saw table which allows you to work with much more precision and control than using a traditional hand held jigsaw.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I actually missed where you said cordless jigsaw but I I still think the blade runner is a better option. It's around 15 pounds so it's easy to move and small enough to store if you don't have a lot of space. As said above, it's also a lot more stable than a jigsaw. I don't know about you but I've jacked up some projects with a bouncing, runaway jigsaw. For me, cordless is less important than ease of use and quality of my work.


----------

